# What case is best for me?



## XxbloodawgxX (Jan 23, 2011)

I am having much trouble debating on which case to get. I have a black and red color scheme that I have stuck with. I am debating whether or not I should sacrifice appeal for slightly better airflow. Since I am going to be overclocking maybe it isn't so wise to even consider between a case with less airflow and one with better airflow. Another thing I am concerned about is cable management. The case with less airflow doesn't have as good as cable management but looks really good with my color scheme and the second one has fantastic cable management but doesn't quite fit the colors as well. I know that I probable shouldn't be so concerned with the appeal of the computer but I am wondering if it is safe enough to do minor overclocking in without having issues. Also I don't care about noise so much and will max out the amount of fans that I can put in the first case. If the first case does fall through entirely and there are better cases for maximum cooling than the second case just let me know (Must have usb 3.0 int. and be black)

First Case(color scheme):
RAIDMAX Raptor ATX-823BR Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com 

Second Case(cable management and airflow): 
COOLER MASTER HAF XM RC-922XM-KKN1 Latch Side Panel w/ 2 x 200mm Fan Black Mesh, Plastic, Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com 

Build

Motherboard:
Newegg.com - MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Extreme OC High Performance Triple CFX/ SLI Intel Motherboard 

GPU: 
Newegg.com - MSI Gaming N770 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 770 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card 

CPU: 
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770K 

CPU Fan/Heatsink: 
COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler Compatible with Intel 1366/1155/775 and AMD AM3/AM2+/AM2 - Newegg.com


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Always go for airflow over looks. I would go for the coolermaster over the raidmax although the cooling on the HAF is quite extreme.

Generally you only need one fan at the front and one at the back and or top. I used to have a big airflow case which was the antec 1200 but now I use a corsair 600T and the best aiflow cpu cooler you can get which is the noctua nh-d14.


----------



## XxbloodawgxX (Jan 23, 2011)

Thankyou, I know the best option for performance would be the HAF or a similar case but I was just wondering if the Raidmax that I listed has enough space so that even though it may not be optimal it will still suffice for minor OC'ing without any problems.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

its an mid atx case the same as the HAF. ATX and mid atx are a standard so the measurements should be the same or slightly bigger but would not be smaller otherwise they would not be atx.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Raidmax is more about bling than quality and, to me, the HAF is too expensive and side fans are commonly do more to disrupt airflow than assist it.
OC'ing new CPU's is basically a waste of time.
Proper airflow - very important and nothing but a plus.
Color scheme- how many people actually look at your PC other than yourself...... day after day after day.
But, cases are a personal choice and it's you money.


----------



## XxbloodawgxX (Jan 23, 2011)

Tyree said:


> The Raidmax is more about bling than quality and, to me, the HAF is too expensive and side fans are commonly do more to disrupt airflow than assist it.
> OC'ing new CPU's is basically a waste of time.
> Proper airflow - very important and nothing but a plus.
> Color scheme- how many people actually look at your PC other than yourself...... day after day after day.
> But, cases are a personal choice and it's you money.


Well is there anything that you would recommend that is great airflow but also doesn't look too bad either? Kinda something in between


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah he case I use which is a corsair 600T you can get white, silver or black.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For reasonable pricing and still good quality, look over CoolerMaster and Antec.
If you want to spend over $100 on a case, the HAF would be my choice.
Give me a $30 box that holds my components and I'm good. :smile:


----------

